# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες   ....

## tasos-mo

Προς όλους όσους έχουν εξωτερική εκτροφή....τακτικό έλεγχο στις ποτιστρες... Στις 7 το πρωί που πήγα ήταν παγωμένες..έβαλα νερό και μετα από δύο ώρες, στις 9 πάλι τα ίδια...βέβαια εδω μέγιστη το μεσημέρι είχαμε 1 ή 2 βαθμούς...το νου σας....Και μια παρατήρηση με το που τα ξανά άλλαξα είδα ότι,3-4 πουλάκια πήγαν στις ποτιστρες για μπανακι....αψηφώντας την παγωνιά..

----------


## jk21

Οσοι εχουν υδατοδιαλυτα εκχυλισματα μη αλκοολουχα ριγανης  ή καποιο αλλο ,να βαλουν κανονικα στις ποτιστρες τη δοσολογια .Ο διαλυτης που περιεχουν (η γλυκερινη ) βοηθα στο να μην παγωνει το νερο .Προσοχη οχι υπερβολες στη δοσολογια και οχι στο μπανακι ,γιατι θα λαδωσουν το φτερωμα

----------


## stefos

Και σήμερα δύσκολη νύχτα για τα πουλιά!! Ψοφοκρυο ......

----------


## panos70

Aπο σημερα το πρωι εδω πανω φυσαει  αερας αλλα δεν ειναι παγωμενος , εχει ανεβει η θερμοκρασια κατα πολυ σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες μερες που ειχε φτασει μεχρι και -8

----------


## ninos

Μια χαρά μέρα σήμερα. Από Τετάρτη πάλι κακοκαιρία

----------


## jk21

Στην Πορταρια του Πηλιου 


5 βαθμους και ας ειναι βραδυ

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη 5 το βράδυ είναι καλά..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντέχουν τα πουλιά με τέτοιους βαθμούς ??
Τα καναρίνια και οι καρδερίνες την βγάζουν ... οι παπαγάλοι???

----------


## jk21

Μαριε μακρια απο ρευματα ,με ενα ναυλον ,για τα καναρινια ειναι οκ 

για τους παπαγαλους δεν ξερω 

Τασο εννοουσα οτι ηταν υψηλη .... λεω ηταν γιατι σημερα ειχε    0  ,τουλαχιστον μεχρι πριν 3 ωρες .Δεν χιονιζει ακομα .Δεν υπαρχει χαμηλη νεφωση

----------


## Gardelius

Τώρα στην Τρίπολη  *-4.3*  με υγρασία στο* 71%*

----------


## blackmailer

και παπαγάλοι εάν δεν είναι σε ρεύμα αέρα άνετα μένουν έξω...Χανιά Κρήτης, τώρα 2 μέρες είμαστε στους 4 βαθμούς τη μέρα και τα budjie δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα!!! φυσικά μεγάλη ποικιλία σπόρων με έξτρα σπασμένο καλαμπόκι που είναι θρεπτικό πολύ!! (μην ρωτάτε πως τα Budgie μας τρώνε καλαμπόκι...έμαθαν απο το καλαμποκάκι που βάζαμε στον πάτο του κλουβιού για τα 3 ορτυκάκια που έχουμε και κόβουν βόλτες!! χαχαχα)

----------


## panos70

- 4   εχει τωρα  εδω  πανω

----------


## mparoyfas

κουραγιο παιδια μεχρι το Σαββατο ειναι, αλλα δεν σας φοβαμαι εσας εκει ψηλα κάνετε καλα κουμάντα .

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είναι και Καλή αυτή η κακοκαιρία μιας και με αυτούς τους καιρούς οι πηγές υπόγειες και επιφανειακες γεμίζουν! 
Η φύση γεμίζει χορτάρι και καθαρίζει η ατμόσφαιρα από τα καυσαέρια! Ελπίζω να μην έπαθε κάποιο πουλάκι σας θύμα της κακοκαιρίας!

----------


## wild15

Καλημερα με -8!!!!

----------


## amastro

> Καλημερα με -8!!!!


Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μαααα είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες! 
Υπομονή παιδιά!!!

----------


## antonisveria

καλησπερα -5 το βραδυ

----------


## tasos-mo

> Η φύση γεμίζει χορτάρι




Μάριε τα συνεχόμενα -7,-8 κάθε βράδυ δεν έχουν αφήσει τίποτε στο διάβα τους...είχα μπόλικο Ταραξακο αλλα πριν προλάβει να ωριμάσει τον έκαψε το Κρύο....από βότανα αυτή την περίοδο δυστυχώς τέλος....κάηκαν όλα...

----------


## jk21

> Μάριε τα συνεχόμενα -7,-8 κάθε βράδυ δεν έχουν αφήσει τίποτε στο διάβα τους...είχα μπόλικο Ταραξακο αλλα πριν προλάβει να ωριμάσει τον έκαψε το Κρύο....από βότανα αυτή την περίοδο δυστυχώς τέλος....κάηκαν όλα...


off topic .... στην αθηνα παγωνια τετοια δεν ειχαμε ,αλλα οτι αφησε το κρυο ,το ... κανονισε η κουρευτικη μηχανη του γκαζον του Δημου .... γυρισα και τα βρηκα ολα κομμενα .... γκρρρρρρρ 

το εχουν ξεφτυλισει .κουρευουν χωρις να βαλουν μια ειδοποιηση ,να ξερεις ο κοσμος να κανει τις καβατζες του χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εννοούσα για τη βροχή ... 
το χιόνι καταστρέφει περιουσίες ανθρώπων αλλά μετα από κάθε χιονιά οι ελιές έχουν τρομερή βεντεμα την επόμενη σεζον!
Φυσικά οι τόσο χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες "καίνε" τα πάντα!!!!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Μάριε δεν εννοούσα κάτι για αυτά που ειπες...απλώς ήθελα να πω τον πόνο μου όπως ο Δημήτρης...
Δημήτρη μήνυση στον Δήμο...χαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μάριε δεν εννοούσα κάτι για αυτά που ειπες...απλώς ήθελα να πω τον πόνο μου όπως ο Δημήτρης...
> Δημήτρη μήνυση στον Δήμο...χαχαχα


Χαχαχαχα μα ούτε και εγώ πήρα κάτι στραβά! 
Γενικά όντως η κατάσταση είναι άθλια μιας και πολλοί βρίσκονται στο κρύο κτλ

----------


## tasos-mo

Παιδιά αυτές τις μέρες σε ετοιμότητα,τακτικό έλεγχο στις ποτιστρες και πολυ καλή ενίσχυση διατροφής(εγω βάζω έξτρα κανναβουρι,περιλλα και κινοα).Στα δικά μου μέρη σήμερα, μέγιστη θερμοκρασία 2℃ και από το πρωί συχνές χιονοπτώσεις..
Υπομονή και θα περάσει..
http://www.meteo.gr/meteoplus/index.cfm

----------


## xrisam

Και να μην ξεχνάμε και τα έξω πουλάκια τα ελεύθερα...ο παππούς μου έλεγε καθε φορά που έκανε δυνατο κρύο να ρίχνουμε κάτι παραπάνω έξω (ψωμάκια, κτλ) για τα πουλάκια που κρυώνουνε και θα κάνουνε μέρες να βρούνε κάτι να φάνε... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Και εδω αν και ειμαστε παραθαλασσια περιοχη εκανε ψοφοκρυο και εριξε χιονονερο

----------


## CreCkotiels

παιδιά εδώ είμαστε προάστια Χανιών και έχουμε τοοοο κρύο !  :23: 
Ρίχνει ψιλή βροχούλα και κάνει καλό στην φύση γιατί το απορροφάει αλλά κάνει ψωφόκρυο ! 
Στα Λευκά Όρη χιονίζει και μάλλον θα το κατεβάσει και πιο χαμηλά !  :33:  :5a:

----------


## jk21

> Και να μην ξεχνάμε και τα έξω πουλάκια τα ελεύθερα...ο παππούς μου έλεγε καθε φορά που έκανε δυνατο κρύο να ρίχνουμε κάτι παραπάνω έξω (ψωμάκια, κτλ) για τα πουλάκια που κρυώνουνε και θα κάνουνε μέρες να βρούνε κάτι να φάνε...


1 κουταλια νιζερ ή κανναβουρι ή σουσαμι ή ηλιοσπορους ή ποικιλια 

1 κουταλια νιφαδες βρωμης ή μουσλι (χωρις σοκολατα )

2 κουταλιες βιταμ 

1 κουταλια αλευρι 

1 κουταλι ζαχαρη 


τα πλαθουμε καλα σε μια μαζα σαν μπαλα και τα αφηνουμε λιγο ψυγειο να σφηξουν αφου εχουμε περασει μεσα τους το σχοινακι που θα χρειαστει για να τα κρεμασουμε σε καποιο κλαρι 



Μονο για πουλια της φυσης  ,που η αναγκη της επιβιωσης και της αποθηκευσης ενεργειας  προεχει ενος υγιεινου γευματος

----------


## IscarioTis

Παιδια καλησπερα ακουσα οτι θα εχουμε παλι χιονια και χαηλες θερμοκρασιες μιυ δειχνει πετρουπολη -4 βεβαια τα πουλια εχουνε καθε μερα αλλαγη τροφης(ηλιοσπορο + διαφορους πουμ εδωσε ο Κ.Ανδρεας) και λαχανικα αλλα θα αντεξουνε τοσο κρυο?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Τα πουλιά όταν είναι υγιεί και το φτέρωμα τους είναι σε καλή κατάσταση δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως θέμα,και μπάνιο κάνουν!Μόνο από τον κρυο αέρα πρεπει να τα προφυλάξουμε!

----------


## stefos

Αν έχεις πάρει σωστά τα μέτρα σου, μια χαρά είσαι.
Οι βορειοελλαδιτες τι να πουν

----------


## IscarioTis

Μωρε το μπαλκονι ειναι κλειστο απο αριστερα και δεξια και τα σκεπαζω τπ βραδυ αλλα ειπα να ριξω μια ερωτηση να ειμαι σωστος προς απεναντι τους δεν ξανα ειχα καρδερινες και καρποντακο..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ποστ 1668   *Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας: καρδερίνες και άλλα ιθαγενή*στη Γερμανια τα πουλακια του Κωστα

----------


## amastro

> Μωρε το μπαλκονι ειναι κλειστο απο αριστερα και δεξια και τα σκεπαζω τπ βραδυ αλλα ειπα να ριξω μια ερωτηση να ειμαι σωστος προς απεναντι τους δεν ξανα ειχα καρδερινες και καρποντακο..
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το μπαλκόνι σου Δημήτρη είναι μια χαρά. Έχει βάθος και άνοιγμα μόνο στην Ανατολή. Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.  
Και εγώ αγχώθηκα με το επερχόμενο κρύο, αλλά με "ζέστανε" η φωτο του Κώστα από τη Γερμανία.

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν και δεν μπορω να δω την φωτο απο το κινητο την φανταζομαι
Μπορω να πω οτι μ εφυγε λιγο ενα βαρος που ειχα
Οποτε θα παω να παρω λιγο καναβουρι και κανα αλλο λιπαρο σπιρο που δεν εχω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Nα βαζετε και καμια μπανιερα μην τα φοβαστε.

----------


## stefos

> Nα βαζετε και καμια μπανιερα μην τα φοβαστε.


Γιαννη πιστεύεις οτι τα βοηθάει?? 
Στο κρύο? Στο στρές?

----------


## jimk1

Βοηθάει Στέφανε για την καλή κατάσταση του φτερώματος

----------


## IscarioTis

Την ειδα την φωτο δεν ηταν οπως το φανταζομουνα ομως  χαχαχχααχαχα
Παντα εχουνε νερο να κανουνε μπανιο αμα θελουνε δεν τους βαζω ποτηστρες και καθε πρωι αλλαγμα νερου δουλευω ή οχι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και τα δικά μου σήμερα κάνανε το μπανακι τους. Αν είναι καλός ο καιρός και δε φυσά δε βλέπω το λόγο να τους το στερησω.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

> Γιαννη πιστεύεις οτι τα βοηθάει?? 
> Στο κρύο? Στο στρές?


Όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης συμβάλει στη σωστή κατάσταση του φτερώματος και άρα στην καλύτερη μόνωση του πτηνού. Μην ξεχνάμε πως τα πτηνά το χρησιμοποιούν για να εγκλωβίζουν τον αέρα (κάτι αντίστοιχο όταν εμείς κρυώνουμε που σηκώνεται η τρίχα).

----------

